Ask HN: What made Docker, etcd, Ethereum, CockroachDB et al. choose golang? - bharatkhatri14
======
danesparza
Docker: [http://www.slideshare.net/jpetazzo/docker-and-go-why-did-
we-...](http://www.slideshare.net/jpetazzo/docker-and-go-why-did-we-decide-to-
write-docker-in-go/19-Why_Go1_static_compilation_go) (starting at slide 19)

etcd: Not sure, but pretty sure they wanted to be platform agnostic and use
the raft protocol implementation that already existed -- I could be wrong
there, though.

CockroachDB: [https://www.cockroachlabs.com/blog/why-go-was-the-right-
choi...](https://www.cockroachlabs.com/blog/why-go-was-the-right-choice-for-
cockroachdb/)

